# children on mountins



## down-mountins (Oct 17, 2012)

When ever i snowboard on mountains like Gore and white face children always pop out of nowhere and almost run into me. does anyone else have this issue? if so please take this survey for a research project.
Have you ever or have you ever witnessed someone collide with a child Survey


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

No thank you.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

yes 2years yes no no no no


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

No, I like to pop out of nowhere and mow the little bastards down before they have a chance to run into me :cheeky4:


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

down-mountins said:


> children always pop out of nowhere and almost run into me.


Grab them by an ankle and use them as clubs to beat their parents to death


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's called Mommy Tipping grab those fuckers while on their leash and pull them over.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

I usually just jib the fuck out of there skulls. Its not like there using there brain anyway.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

We require a video introduction be posted on youtube, that notes who, why and expect you post the results. This is because we are sick and tired of folks wanting this or that for nothin....

perhaps others can post the threads of why we do this...i'm too brain dead.

So entertain us!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> We require a video introduction be posted on youtube, that notes who, why and expect you post the results. This is because we are sick and tired of folks wanting this or that for nothin....
> 
> perhaps others can post the threads of why we do this...i'm too brain dead.
> 
> So entertain us!


This is too much to ask from someone that can't even spell what their subject is about in our title line. Mountins!


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

_Would it benefit you if the children were more recognizable?_

too much. i am dying here.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

massacring six year olds is the only reason i ride resorts any more...


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Perhaps one of the dumbest "surveys" I've ever seen. First of all, "Do you ski or snowboard? YES NO

HUH?

What possible useful information could be gleaned from these inane questions? 

For the record, though, I took out a little kid at Stratton a few years ago. I was bombin' it and this little fucker on skis, couldn't have been more than 5, full-on pizza, just turns straight into my path. It was like a trailer truck hitting a VW...I only went down because I was trying to stop so fast, but the kid went flying. His dad came shortly behind and wanted to kick my ass, but mom talked him out of it and explained that the kid cut me off. It was more of skier vs. snowboarder confrontation, not so much the collision. The dad just hated snowboarders and assume that it had to have my fault because I was just goddam knuckle dragger.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The OP, and his/her survey, is a classic example of why I've dedicated myself to the fight against literacy.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> Perhaps one of the dumbest "surveys" I've ever seen. First of all, "Do you ski or snowboard? YES NO
> 
> HUH?
> 
> ...


it was your fault because you were the uphill rider.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

down-mountins said:


> When ever i snowboard on mountains like Gore and white face children always pop out of nowhere and almost run into me. does anyone else have this issue? if so please take this survey for a research project.
> Have you ever or have you ever witnessed someone collide with a child Survey


Nobody cares 



Never ran into a child because I have eyes and know how to avoid dumb ass kids web their dumb ass parents can't control them




jdmccright said:


> I usually just jib the fuck out of there skulls. Its not like there using there brain anyway.


That's a great idea! This is the new procedure when kids get in the way. The ones that know how to actually ride without getting innate way don't get their skulls jibbed so they survive. Survival of the fittest mountain style.


surfinsnow said:


> Perhaps one of the dumbest "surveys" I've ever seen. First of all, "Do you ski or snowboard? YES NO
> 
> HUH?
> 
> ...


Aren't we all just a bunch of knuckle dragging simpletons haha? Every problem on the mountain is our fault. :laugh:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

down-mountins said:


> When ever i snowboard on mountains like Gore and white face children always pop out of nowhere and almost run into me. does anyone else have this issue? if so please take this survey for a research project.
> Have you ever or have you ever witnessed someone collide with a child Survey





ShredLife said:


> it was your fault because you were the uphill rider.


Thank you for the lesson! I've only been riding for 12 years; I had never heard that rule.

Seriously, I knew where I was and where I was going. I saw the kid. He was going perfectly straight, no turns, snowplowing down the hill very slowly. I had my eyes directly on him as I came down the hill. Just as I was about to pass him on a fairly narrow approach to the base, it was like I was a magnet...he just rapidly turned, right into my path. In 12 years, this is the only collision I've ever had. Yes, I was the uphill rider. But still, sometimes shit happens, no matter how hard you try to avoid it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> Thank you for the lesson! I've only been riding for 12 years; I had never heard that rule.
> 
> Seriously, I knew where I was and where I was going. I saw the kid. He was going perfectly straight, no turns, snowplowing down the hill very slowly. I had my eyes directly on him as I came down the hill. Just as I was about to pass him on a fairly narrow approach to the base, it was like I was a magnet...he just rapidly turned, right into my path. In 12 years, this is the only collision I've ever had. Yes, I was the uphill rider. But still, sometimes shit happens, no matter how hard you try to avoid it.


I'm just suprised that after 12 years you don't know that this is what skiers do. I mean some are big enough dicks to purposely turn in front of you, the others will undoubtedly do it on accident the second you try to pass too closely. I've had older guys do this trying to fuck with me, and of course it didn't work, but when I realized that he was doing it on purpose I made my mind up to lay them out next time.

It was still your fault. :cheeky4:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> I'm just suprised that after 12 years you don't know that this is what skiers do. I mean some are big enough dicks to purposely turn in front of you, the others will undoubtedly do it on accident the second you try to pass too closely. I've had older guys do this trying to fuck with me, and of course it didn't work, but when I realized that he was doing it on purpose I made my mind up to lay them out next time.
> 
> It was still your fault. :cheeky4:


I was the uphill rider! Of course it was my fault, and I never said otherwise. Funny, though, after twelve years, this was the first time I misjudged the noob, and it happened to be a little kid. I didn't say anything more than that...It was a narrow cut-through trail, and I thought I had my line and my "escape" mapped out, but the kid got me. It hadn't happened before, it hasn't happened since. Fortunately, no one was hurt. But I do so appreciate the lessons in mountain etiquette.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> massacring six year olds is the only reason i ride resorts any more...


Bye the time I got to this post I just busted out laughing my ass off. :laugh:


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a six-year-old son I plan to take snowboarding this year. If I take the survey, will I no longer be able to recognize him (or his massacred remains)?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

There also blind spots rules sitting/stopping over rollers and around bends and or stopping right in the middle of a narrow cat or freeway ....have almost taken out kids. In my observations, its more often the newb skier/rider taking out a more experienced rider...cross traffic....we see each other and fuckin newb locks-on...I do evasive lines, decide to come to a rolling stop and fucker can't look somewhere else and still almost hits me; and have been taken out a couple times in the middle of a big open groomer by some middle/high school/college dood thinkin they can ride.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Keep them off the summits, double blacks, from sitting in the middle of the hill and out of the bar and I'm fine with a few kids here and there......I might even stop to help them up out of the powder or put their ski back on if their not behaving like little spoiled brats.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

jdmccright said:


> I usually just jib the fuck out of *there* skulls. *Its* not like *there* using *there* _brain_ anyway.


There =/= They're =/= Their. 

_Irony_


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> No, I like to pop out of nowhere and mow the little bastards down before they have a chance to run into me :cheeky4:


That's Awesome:thumbsup:

TT

Do you know what I want you to try & fix though.

The way stupid fuckin' ski instructors guide little kids down the mountain.
The ski instructor will get the kids to follow him single file, then proceed to go from one side of the run all the way to the other & back again. 
Over & over, effectively creating a moving wall of stupid kids. 

This is where I see 90% of collisions happen. It's not the kids faults, they are just following instructions, it's the fault of the instructor.
You can't guide a gaggle of ducklings across the Freeway & expect them all to make it.

Fix that, I don't need lights & buzzers on the little retards, I have eyes.

TT


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

timmytard said:


> That's Awesome:thumbsup:
> 
> TT
> 
> ...


^^^totally agree...fucks up all my butterliciousness when I have to go through a green.

When there is lots of them sitting in the middle of runs I like to weave in and out right next to them at high speeds, which usually sends the message...if not, the Flying Frontside Liu Kang Kick to the back of the head does wonders:thumbsup::cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You guys like to run them over are missing out on a highly lucrative business. I ride by and grab the little fucker that's at the tail end of the ski school train, I then book to the parking lot and throw him in the back of my van where I then harvest his organs and bone marrow. I'm pulling in 6 figures a year.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You guys like to run them over are missing out on a highly lucrative business. I ride by and grab the little fucker that's at the tail end of the ski school train, I then book to the parking lot and throw him in the back of my van where I then harvest his organs and bone marrow. I'm pulling in 6 figures a year.


shit is that why i found all those bones in your closet? you told me they were genetically enhanced chickens.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

turbospartan said:


> There =/= They're =/= Their.
> 
> _Irony_



You do understand you just failed right? Maybe you should take the time to look up the word ironic. Because the only ironic thing is you don't know how to use that word.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

jdmccright said:


> You do understand you just failed right? Maybe you should take the time to look up the word ironic. Because the only ironic thing is you don't know how to use that word.


i think using there/their/theyre wrong is a little worse than using the word irony wrong.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

jdmccright said:


> You do understand you just failed right? Maybe you should take the time to look up the word ironic. Because the only ironic thing is you don't know how to use that word.



Actually, the ironic part was that you called someone out for not using their brain, while clearly displaying you don't really know how to use your own. 

You're now 2 for 2.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i think using there/their/theyre wrong is a little worse then using the word irony wrong.


Their is def a problem weather you realize it or knot.


----------



## katieleigh970 (Oct 19, 2012)

Last season a little girl appeared right in front of me on skis. she seriously just appeared from behind this tree and I completely landed on top of her. She was ok but her dad was pissed! wasn't my fault they decided to appear out from a blind spot without looking first. Of course I have learned parents are more forgiving if your a girl, if its a guy that ends up in the collision with their kid they tend to freak out.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i think using there/their/theyre wrong is a little worse than using the word irony wrong.


Matter of opinion really. Did not know grammar was a big deal around here.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

turbospartan said:


> Actually, the ironic part was that you called someone out for not using their brain, while clearly displaying you don't really know how to use your own.
> 
> You're now 2 for 2.



That's not ironic because it was clearly in jest. Even if it was not that's still not ironic because its not calling someone out but telling a story.


----------



## megwell (Oct 20, 2012)

now i have 2 kids
boy 7 girl 11
this will also be their second year
I only take them on the beginers green runs.....wide open area and try to keep in the center of the run
No one really wants to see a little kid hurt when they are just trying to have fun.
Because I have kids I tend to be a little more cautious and understanding.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

megwell said:


> now i have 2 kids
> boy 7 girl 11
> this will also be their second year
> I only take them on the beginers green runs.....wide open area and try to keep in the center of the run
> ...


Teach your kids how to get out of the way and NOT sit in the middle of runs, this makes it look like they are asking for it. 

Biggest thing I would say though is keep them out of the terrain parks until they can completely control themselves, and even when they do go in one for the first time make sure it is the VERY SMALL one. Nothing is worse than having to wait on the chair lift, get down the crowded runs to the terrain park, wait your turn, to only have your perfect line you've been working on be snaked by some little kid that can barely control where hes going. This will increase your kids chance of getting hurt by 100%, trust me.

Teach them how to be respectful and they will be fine but its easy to tell when parents dont give a shit if their kids are fucking up everybody elses day


----------



## megwell (Oct 20, 2012)

Skinny Bam said:


> Teach your kids how to get out of the way and NOT sit in the middle of runs, this makes it look like they are asking for it.
> 
> Biggest thing I would say though is keep them out of the terrain parks until they can completely control themselves, and even when they do go in one for the first time make sure it is the VERY SMALL one. Nothing is worse than having to wait on the chair lift, get down the crowded runs to the terrain park, wait your turn, to only have your perfect line you've been working on be snaked by some little kid that can barely control where hes going. This will increase your kids chance of getting hurt by 100%, trust me.
> 
> Teach them how to be respectful and they will be fine but its easy to tell when parents dont give a shit if their kids are fucking up everybody elses day


i agree and disagree
you have valid points but when they are on a green run, beginners run where they are supposed to be there while they learn.... they aren't asking for "it"
they are just looking forwand and assume everyone will go around them


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

megwell said:


> i agree and disagree
> you have valid points but when they are on a green run, beginners run where they are supposed to be there while they learn.... they aren't asking for "it"
> they are just looking forwand and assume everyone will go around them


i would also teach them the little "on your right/left" tip as far as cat tracks go. If someone is going by them and yells "on your right" for the love of god make sure they stay their course or move over to the side. Nothing worse than a kid panicking and going all over the place because they heard loud noises behind them.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

megwell said:


> i agree and disagree
> you have valid points but when they are on a green run, beginners run where they are supposed to be there while they learn.... they aren't asking for "it"
> they are just looking forwand and assume everyone will go around them


Riding and falling in the middle of the run isnt the problem its when they just sit there while they are waiting for someone and usually its a group of like 3, if your not going to get up fairly quickly after falling unless your really hurt you need to go to the side of the run...just common sense.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Megwell, assuming you all go to Baker. Its not a particularily kid friendly hill, in many places, except for chair 2. The reasons are its steep, narrow, technical, flat light, blind spots, cross traffic, there are challenges to take on and the locals are animals...generally friendly and ride well enough to avoid lesser skilled but love to go all over the place and haul ass. Many of the worst crashes are caused by the tourist, gapers and less skilled not being aware of where they are and they run into each other...it really fairly rare that a local is involved. There are quite a few places where folks stop and they are not aware its on a blind curve, at the landing of blasting out of the toliet bowl, or a flat area where you got to carry speed. Most do get a clue when a local blows past and yelling at them to move. As you all are riding the lift, point out places for them to avoid or at least be aware of. And in a short time your kids will be blasting all over the hill. Its a tough place to learn but if they learn to ride that little hill they will be able to ride anyplace.


----------

